# "Edit In..." doesn't function correctly



## camner (Mar 29, 2013)

I have LR 4.3 set up with two external editors, PS 5.1 and Photoshop Elements 11.  When I choose an image in LR to "Edit in.." and choose either full photoshop or elements, LR creates a TIF copy to send, the appropriate app opens (either PS 5.1 or PSE 11), but no image appears in either target program.  This seems simple enough that it just ought to work "out of the box."

Any troubleshooting suggestions?


----------



## JulieM (Mar 29, 2013)

You need to direct LR to the *Adobe Photoshop Elements Editor.app*.  The correct path is: Applications>Adobe Photoshop Elements 11>Support Files>Adobe Photoshop Elements Editor.app.  A common mistake is to direct it instead to Adobe Photoshop Elements 11 and in that case PSE11 will open but the new .tif image will not.


----------



## camner (Mar 29, 2013)

JulieM said:


> You need to direct LR to the *Adobe Photoshop Elements Editor.app*.  The correct path is: Applications>Adobe Photoshop Elements 11>Support Files>Adobe Photoshop Elements Editor.app.  A common mistake is to direct it instead to Adobe Photoshop Elements 11 and in that case PSE11 will open but the new .tif image will not.


I can see this would be a common error, given how PSE 11 organizes itself.  And indeed that was the error I made!  Thanks for pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## Azinor (Apr 2, 2013)

I spent about 3 hours on the phone with Adobe about this very problem a couple of weeks ago after trying to edit in PSE11 from LR4.3 for the first time using a brand new computer.  Now I have a mess.  Basically they told me my Lightroom Catalog was Corrupt.  The call was disconnected and never got a return call from them.  I will try changing the path and see if that helps.


----------



## Azinor (Apr 2, 2013)

So it seems that Lightroom's Preferences are set automatically to Edit in Adobe Photoshop Elements Editor, but can't tell for sure exactly what the path is unless I choose it as an Additional External Editor.  How can I be sure that the way Elements is set as a default is the correct path to the app.?


----------



## camner (Apr 2, 2013)

Azinor said:


> So it seems that Lightroom's Preferences are set automatically to Edit in Adobe Photoshop Elements Editor, but can't tell for sure exactly what the path is unless I choose it as an Additional External Editor.  How can I be sure that the way Elements is set as a default is the correct path to the app.?



This what I did after reading JuliaM's helpful reply to my original post:
1.  I went to LR Prefs>>External Editing and made sure that Photoshop Elements 11 was the chosen 2nd external editor


2. I clicked the "Choose" button, and LR immediately came up with a dialog box that put me IN THE WRONG PLACE!

3.  I navigated to the right place (as specified by JulieM)


Voilá!  It worked! (Click on the small images above to blow them up to viewable size...sorry if you already knew that, but I didn't when I first started seeing these small thumbnails on this board).

Hope this helps.  (Seems as if the default behavior when Photoshop Elements 11 is selected as the external editor and "Choose" is clicked is not what it should be...)


----------



## Azinor (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks so much Cam.  Where you have CS5 as a default editor, I have Elements 11  (at the top of the preferences window).  Do I just ignore that top choice and create an additional external editor for PSE11?


----------



## JulieM (Apr 3, 2013)

Azinor,

It does seem odd that the primary external editor isn't functioning properly but there is no harm in assigning PSE11 as one of your additional editors.  Just make sure you direct it to the *PhotoshopElementsEditor.exe*.  I'm not on a Windows machine at the moment but I think the path will be: Program Files (x86)>Adobe>Photoshop Elements 11>PhotoshopElementsEditor.exe.


----------

